# 2pcs über ein lan kabel



## sM8sH (19. Januar 2009)

*2pcs über ein lan kabel*

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem, ich benutze meistens mehrer meines pcs gleichzeitig jedoch kann ich immer nur einen ans internet anschließen, das der router nicht hier im zimmer sondern weiter vorne steht, deshalb wird dann immer ein lankabel gespannt zum Router vor. Habe dann aber immer nur einem Rechner Internet. Nun möchte ich aber mindestens 2 mehr wären auch nicht schlecht aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage ich such so eine Art hub damit ich mit dem einen kabel 2 pc's ans internet anschließen kann. Hab schon bisschen gegoogelt und auch bei verschiedenen shops geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden. Gibts sowas überhaupt? oder geht das auch mit einem normalen switch oder einfach noch einen 2ten router wie der hier zum beispiel: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - Router - D-Link DIR-100 DSL IP Router

Danke schonmal für eure antworten.


----------



## Phil_5 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2pcs über ein lan kabel*

Ja es geht auch mit einem normalen Switch sofern dieser einen Uplink besitzt. Den Uplink musst du dan mit deinem Router fürs Internet verbinden. 

Den Router den du da von Alternate gepostet hast hat einen switch verbaut wäre also auch dafür geeignet und konnte auf die schnelle auch nix negatives über besagten in Erfahrung bringen.

Prinzipiell würde es auch gehen wenn du eine 2te Netzwerkkarte in einen deiner Rechner verbaust - dan kann man jedoch nur mit 2 Rechner gleichzeitig ins Internet. 

Die bessere Lösung ist definitiv erstere


----------



## grubsnek (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2pcs über ein lan kabel*

Ich habe eine ähnliche Situation bei mir Zuhause: Mein Modem hat nur einen Lan Ausgang aber 3 PCs wollen über Kabel angeschlossen werden. 

Ich hab dann einfach dieses Gerät zwischen Modem und PCs gestöpselt. Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2pcs über ein lan kabel*

Sollte dein jetziger Router nur einen Eingang für einen Rechner besitzen, so bietet es sich an, ein kostengünstigen Switch dazuzuschalten, beiden Rechner als Gateway den Router zuzuweisen, fertig 

Zur Not tut es ein "normaler" Router, welcher in der Regel mindestens 4 Lan-Ports hat. So gesehen ein Router + Switch in einem Gerät vereint.

Die Links dienen als Beispiele, nicht als Kaufentscheidung. Ich habe nur erfahrungsgemäß damit keine Probleme.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sM8sH.


----------



## sM8sH (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2pcs über ein lan kabel*

Dankeschön für die hilfreichen Antworten, dann werd ich mir einen kostengünstigen switch besorgen. Außerdem kann ich bis zu 4 pc's an meinen router anschließen. Aber hier immer 2 Kabel verlegen möchte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Heady88 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2pcs über ein lan kabel*

Ma ne ganz dumme Frage also entweder ich hab mich da gerade gelesen aber es geht doch einfach nur darum nen Switch dazwischen zu hängen oder?


----------



## dot (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2pcs über ein lan kabel*

Man koennte auch das eine LAN Kabel in 2 Kabel splitten, da man pro Verbindung mit 100MBit nur 4 Adern benoetigt.


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2pcs über ein lan kabel*



dot schrieb:


> Man koennte auch das eine LAN Kabel in 2 Kabel splitten, da man pro Verbindung mit 100MBit nur 4 Adern benoetigt.



Die Sparverkablung ist murks. Patchkabel und Switches kosten nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## uuodan (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2pcs über ein lan kabel*



dot schrieb:


> Man koennte auch das eine LAN Kabel in 2 Kabel splitten, da man pro Verbindung mit 100MBit nur 4 Adern benoetigt.



Was für ein Tipp. Sich soetwas als Mod zu erlauben, ist das Allerletzte. Lies dir doch vorher bitte durch, wie ein Patchkabel aufgebaut ist und warum es sich um TWISTED Pair handelt. Gefährliches Halbwissen, das du da an den Tag legst.

Deine Franzosenlösung würde - außer Fehler bei der Übertragung zu verursachen - überhaupt nichts bringen. Absoluter Frevel.


----------

